# Looking for Unit for Rent - March 2013



## Lilac (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello all! 

Anyone who knows where to find or best source where I can search for a "unit for rent"? 

Please let me know. Thank You!


----------



## engruhasan (Dec 28, 2012)

Gumtree or realestate.com.au


----------



## Lilac (Jan 3, 2013)

engruhasan said:


> Gumtree or realestate.com.au


Thank you so much!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Lilac said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Anyone who knows where to find or best source where I can search for a "unit for rent"?
> 
> Please let me know. Thank You!


If you know where eactly you want to be (state ect) just look on the internet for estate agents in that area and im sure you will find everythign you need, i.e photos, prices, area

Louise


----------



## Lilac (Jan 3, 2013)

louiseb said:


> If you know where eactly you want to be (state ect) just look on the internet for estate agents in that area and im sure you will find everythign you need, i.e photos, prices, area
> 
> Louise


Thanks Louise!


----------

